# Critique my nd buckling please:)



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

This is Duncan he is a 3-4 m/o nigerian buckling who is going to be one of my future heard sires. He is a triplet. I know he will be changing a lot because he is so young but I want to know if I made a good choice! Pros and cons would be nice I want to learn about conformation! Thanks!!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I'm sure Sarah and Lacie will be here soon  He's a handsome man


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> I'm sure Sarah and Lacie will be here soon  He's a handsome man


Thanks! He is really hard to take pictures of!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's not bad looking. I like his level topline and uphill stance. I don't like his front legs and his rump could be flatter and longer. I'd also like to see a nicer brisket, but he is fuzzy...it might look better if he's shaved.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> He's not bad looking. I like his level topline and uphill stance. I don't like his front legs and his rump could be flatter and longer. I'd also like to see a nicer brisket, but he is fuzzy...it might look better if he's shaved.


His front legs don't normally look like that ill try to get a better picture later. What is the brisket again??? I agree with the longer rump he would look better. Thanks! All opinions are greatly appreciated


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Handsome? He's absolutely adorable! I love his colors! 

It would be a little easier to judge him if he were set up, but we can try... 

CONS:
neck could be slightly more blended into shoulders
toes out in front, maybe in back too, it's hard to tell
rump is a tad steep and short, but not bad
could have more power in front end assembly
lacks brisket
hips are a tad narrow
escutcheon could be a little more arched
a little short bodied


PROS:
masculine appearance
level topline
decent rump, but a little steep
nicely blended throughout
good amount of depth
nice spring of rib
thurls look good
strong pasterns, especially in back
rear leg angulation is good
pins are good
nice amount of width between the back legs

I think he's great! Just make sure to breed him to the right girls. 
Of course, he could always grow out of some of his faults, you never know.
Okay, what's my grade this time, Lacie? :lol:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He is really cute!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Thanks greenmountainnigerians!!!  I found a nice far away shot. Still working on the front shot.... He is sleeping like a dog


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

He's so cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

*slow clap* Well, well, well... I think Sarah is trying to steal my thunder! Very nice job this time. I give you... an A- 90% :lol:

*Cons:*
Short rump
Rump is a tad steep
Toe out in front legs, and I can't tell if they bow a bit or not
Lacks power in the front end assembly
Needs more width in the chest floor
Needs a bit more brisket
Needs more arch in the escutcheon
Hips could be a bit wider, but they are not bad
Needs more body length
Neck could blend more into the withers
Could use a bit longer neck

*Pros:*
Nice uphill stature
Nice level topline
Long bone pattern
Nice strength in the chine
Nice rear leg angulation
Rear legs don't look to have toe out
Nice width in the escutcheon
Nice width in between the pins
Pasturns look short, and strong
Very nice width in between the hocks
Great capacity 
Nice body depth, especially into the rear barrel
Chest floor blends well into the girth
Neck blends well into the brisket
Shoulders are nice and flat to the body
Decent spring of rib
Nice thurls
Decent masculinity
Correct bite


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Good job, Sarah! :thumbup:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Woohoo! Yeah, you can just retire now, Lacie, I've got this covered! :shades:Lol, just kidding!

So, did I get anything wrong, or was it A- cause I missed some stuff? 
I noticed his neck was a little short, but I wasn't quite sure if it was okay for a buck to have a shorter, thicker neck, so I didn't put that.
Ummmm.... Oh yeah, I'd like to see a pic of a goat that doesn't have a "long bone pattern" sometime, so I can see the difference.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You just missed some stuff. Bucks are supposed to have thicker necks, but still keeping dairy character and length to the neck. A thicker build on a buck is good, you want them to have strength/power and masculininty. 
I attributed the long bone pattern to his tall, upstanding stature. Long bone pattern is seen in a goat that is long, and tall, and level.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I would say a couple things, but Sarah and Lacie apparently got it covered! Nice work guys!  lol

But I do have to say, that last picture is ADORABLE!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Here is a nice picture I took It really makes his rump look nice!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, it does. Oh, he's just so cute!  I just want to hug him.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Being that he's only a couple months old, he still has some growing to do  I do like the level topline and his level rump, could be longer though.
He does appear to toe out in front, be sure to breed him to does who have very strong genetics with their front legs, I've found it to be difficult to find a buck who has everything because usually the front feet will toe out some 


Funny how he looks so much more masculine with his little beard than my boy does and their about the same age!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Hi everyone thanks for the great critiques! I just wanted to tell you all I got his age wrong his date of birth is 3-6-13. He is really shrimpy.... He is smaller than my 3m/o nd doeling!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Keep up with worming, check for cocci., and he should grow fine.  I have some itty bitty ND doelings that I think are close to his size, and the sme age. Since I got them they've improved.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Him being 5 1/2 months old would then attribute to his masculine look.... he does have a bit of a round belly, usually with my experience I've found that to indicate coccidia...not enough to make them sick and show symptoms but enough to cause malabsorption of nutrition.
My little guy is turning 4 months shortly and has really started to stretch out in length... he is still a good bit smaller than my 6 1/2 month doeling, she weighs 42 pounds!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Tapeworms also causes a potbelly, rough coat and shrimpy legs, but without anemia. Either way, he probably needs something.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Thanks! I wormed him when I purchased him with ivermectin and I just ended coccidia treatment for all of my goats including him. Hopefully that helps with his "shrimp" problems. Also the fact that he's a triplet may contribute to his size.


----------

